# Box of Nica Libre W/ Pics



## Gespinoza1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok So I had been seeing these new Nica Libre cigars on CI for a long time. Finally I was able to see a few comments scattered online and from some puff members who took the sacrifice. They looked very good but we all know how that goes.

A few positive comments made me decide to just pull the trigger on a box instead of a 5er. So I got my box into and decided to take some Pictures!

*Picture of the box. Pretty nice box *









*Two pictures of the nice detailed seal on the box*


















*The Cigars*









*Some Close ups of the band...Very similar to Padron 64 *


















*1 More Random shots of the stick*























































These cigars look very good and very well constructed. A tad over humidified so I need to let them rest.

Full review when I smoke one!! Have a good day all!!


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

They look nice. Looking forward to a review.


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

Great pics Gespinoza1!!!

That a nice box they come in vs. my 5 pack ziplock...

I going for a box of the Principe


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for those pics, box & cigars look great. Do you know what the 1990 is for? As far as I know these are pretty new, but I could be all kinds of wrong. Looking forward to your review.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I hope they taste as good as they look!


----------



## Gespinoza1 (Apr 21, 2008)

MattB said:


> Thanks for those pics, box & cigars look great. Do you know what the 1990 is for? As far as I know these are pretty new, but I could be all kinds of wrong. Looking forward to your review.


Still Trying to figure out the 1990 also....I have found no info as to who makes them or anything.


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn good lookin' sticks there!

Review please!


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Gespinoza1 said:


> Still Trying to figure out the 1990 also....I have found no info as to who makes them or anything.


Maybe when the tobacco was originally started aging? 19 years is a long time. Who knows...

Glad people like these! I think I was the first to post about them. As soon as I saw them in the Cigars International catalog they just jumped out at me. My father just placed an order for a 5 pack, can't wait to try one.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Quick Buy Price: 
$52.50 

Torpedo's on Cigarbid.com, my preferred size.

Might just pull the trigger... hmm.

Some say its similar to the Padron thousand series, but a bit sweeter. Sounds almost like a combo of Padron and Natural by Drew Estate, which I'm a big fan of both.

That box looks real nice though.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I enjoy these cigars so much that I bought another two boxes.


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Great Pics! Keep us posted on what you think. They look amazing.


----------



## BaldBassist (Dec 8, 2006)

The pics looked so good, I just pulled the trigger on a 5ver to try! Thanks for the post. :dude:


----------



## suretolose (Jul 8, 2009)

They look nice, will be interested to hear how they taste.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow, those look nice I cant wait to see a review


----------



## Gespinoza1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Out of town right now but I just had one. Quick review.......VERY good!!!! Detailed review later!!


----------



## BaldBassist (Dec 8, 2006)

Just got my 5ver! A review will follow shortly.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

I tried my first this past weekend. It is a very nice Nicaraguan smoke, very "Padronesque" in style. Draw was slightly tight but that will get better with age. Most definitely box worthy.

Jorge


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm pretty much with everyone here. When I first saw them in the CI catalog, I kept pointing them out to co workers saying how good they look. Ill have to order some of these next time.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

Those look sharp. I will be interested to find out what everyone thinks. I really want to try a couple.


----------



## flmcgough (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice! What size are those, anyway?


----------



## BaldBassist (Dec 8, 2006)

Smoked one last night. It was straight of the truck. It hit me w/ a pepper blast right off the bat that I was not expecting. After the 1st 1/3 it mellowed out to a rich, woody flavor. The second 1/3 the woody flavor remained w/ a touch of cream and a hint of coffee and a tinge of pepper in the background. The Padron thousands have a little more coffee-esque flavors than the Nica Libre. I had a few burn problems that corrected pretty easily. This was probably due to the fact that CI ships sticks a little wet. Overall I enjoyed the smoke and I think with a little rest they will only get better. For the price they are worth the money.


----------



## CrayZFlyr (Sep 26, 2008)

Gespinoza1 said:


> Still Trying to figure out the 1990 also....I have found no info as to who makes them or anything.


Saw something when I was researching myself a while back that they were made by Nestor Placencia. Truth? Who knows, but I won the first box ever on C-Bid a couple of months ago ($37!). I've smoked one, and they are very yummy for the price. Padron? No, but similar to the x000 series. 1990? No idea. hwell:


----------



## Gespinoza1 (Apr 21, 2008)

flmcgough said:


> Nice! What size are those, anyway?


Size is Exclusivo...5.5 x 50


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I cant wait for the review.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice looking cigar, can't wait to read reviews on this cigar.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

SOLD! Went to the devil site and bought a 5er.


----------



## Jay Man (Jul 27, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> Maybe when the tobacco was originally started aging? 19 years is a long time. Who knows...


February 25, 1990 was the day that Nicaragua gained their independence from the Sandinistas. I'm guessing that's where the Nica Libre 1990 comes from.

Got a box of Exclusivos arriving today...can't wait


----------



## runswithscissors (Aug 19, 2009)

Sooooo......no review?


----------



## Jay Man (Jul 27, 2009)

runswithscissors said:


> Sooooo......no review?


Sorry, I took the box on a short deployment with my National Guard Unit. I smoked one, saved one, and the rest went to the guys. My impression of the one was good, not great. Padron anniversary it is not, but still a good stick for the money.

Nice construction, good draw, burned perfectly all the way (no touch ups). The flavor was mild/medium, no spice and pretty much one dimensional...didn't change at all throughout. I am looking forward to trying the one I saved, it's been laid down now for a few months. I'll let you know if it developed any more strength or complexity.


----------



## Gespinoza1 (Apr 21, 2008)

runswithscissors said:


> Sooooo......no review?


Nica Libre Exclusivo « Fine Tobacco Review


----------



## runswithscissors (Aug 19, 2009)

Jay Man said:


> Sorry, I took the box on a short deployment with my National Guard Unit. I smoked one, saved one, and the rest went to the guys. My impression of the one was good, not great. Padron anniversary it is not, but still a good stick for the money.
> 
> Nice construction, good draw, burned perfectly all the way (no touch ups). The flavor was mild/medium, no spice and pretty much one dimensional...didn't change at all throughout. I am looking forward to trying the one I saved, it's been laid down now for a few months. I'll let you know if it developed any more strength or complexity.


 Thanks, I had gotten an eoffer from, what I guess is referred to around here as the devil site, for a variety pack of 15 for 29 bucks so I was checking around the web for info. If I'd seen your mild/medium rate I might have passed I like them medium/full. For the price, no harm done. Others seem to like them.
Thanks for your swift reply. (I found the email from Puff notifying me of your reply as I was looking for my order confirmation from CI. haha)


----------



## runswithscissors (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you Gespinoza1. I like the way that guy laid out his review, nice & clean....bookmarked his site. I had to delete your link to reply? need 30 posts? love the rules.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the review & great pics!


----------



## abgoosht (Oct 2, 2008)

thanks for the pics!


----------



## Jay Man (Jul 27, 2009)

runswithscissors said:


> Thanks, I had gotten an eoffer from, what I guess is referred to around here as the devil site, for a variety pack of 15 for 29 bucks so I was checking around the web for info. If I'd seen your mild/medium rate I might have passed I like them medium/full. For the price, no harm done. Others seem to like them.
> Thanks for your swift reply. (I found the email from Puff notifying me of your reply as I was looking for my order confirmation from CI. haha)


Don't let my review scare you, it was one data point...pretty much right out of the packaging. I bet they'll be better with a little age.

Attached (if I did it right) is a pic of the Nica from that Guard deployment I was talking about...no we don't just sit around drinking and smoking, but it was one hell of a last night!


----------



## runswithscissors (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Jay Man, I wish upon you MORE time for suds n' smoke. Thank you for your service and stay safe!!


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

1990 stands for the independence of Nicaragua, (Nica Libre 1990), translated basically means Nicaragua freed in 1990.


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

grrrr I promised myself id stay away from the devil site, but just placed a bid on a 5ver


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

runswithscissors said:


> Thanks Jay Man, I wish upon you MORE time for suds n' smoke. Thank you for your service and stay safe!!


+1, Love the Shiners. How did it pair with the Libre?


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

That's a sexy looking box. Must have been a great experience from opening the UPS package all the way to the nub.

Enjoy!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Jay Man (Jul 27, 2009)

mlbar1153 said:


> +1, Love the Shiners. How did it pair with the Libre?


Great pair. The smoke was average, but that was a great Hefeweizen. I usually have the Shiner Bock, but the maduro with a wheat beer was a surprisingly nice change up.


----------

